# What To Expect from next Garmin Edge ?



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

What does everyone here think Garmin will change for the next edge GPS devices particularly the 800 series. What would you like them to change and when do you think the next models will be released?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sigh...guess it's the time of year for these posts, huh? FYI, Garmin does not adhere to a rigid schedule of always releasing new models around CES. Sometimes they do, but they're just as likely (at least) to release new models at other times of year.

honestly I think Garmin will be more likely to release a lower-end model that offers some mapping but not the full range of functionality of the Edge 800.

The 200 was the last Edge released, and it offers reduced functionality (and cost) compared to the 500.

They've been on a bit of a tear lately with releasing new models across the board, so I doubt they'll be releasing much this year.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, agree with Nate. I expect a cheaper mapping something with bare minimum functions; seems the USA is bent on dumbing down and cheapening everything. Americans want simple and easy, and are not willing to invest time to learn how to get the most from a device. Fer crissakes, don't expect them to read a manual.....

Sad. (rant off)


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

michael1 said:


> What does everyone here think Garmin will change for the next edge GPS devices particularly the 800 series. What would you like them to change and when do you think the next models will be released?


I hope they improve the reception to at least the performance level of the old Edge 305.
On my second warranty 800 and still not happy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Yes, agree with Nate. I expect a cheaper mapping something with bare minimum functions; seems the USA is bent on dumbing down and cheapening everything. Americans want simple and easy, and are not willing to invest time to learn how to get the most from a device. Fer crissakes, don't expect them to read a manual.....
> 
> Sad. (rant off)


How'd you know I didn't read the manual?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

shiggy said:


> I hope they improve the reception to at least the performance level of the old Edge 305.
> On my second warranty 800 and still not happy.


Really?
The reception on my 800 is great!

I would like to see better battery life and a zip tie stem mount. The rubber strap mount is kinda hokey...

EDIT: I would also like to see a better speed/cadence sensor... Maybe seperate the sensors. I have a GSC-10 for sale if someone is interested... PM me


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Eckstream1 said:


> EDIT: I would also like to see a better speed/cadence sensor.


You can use any ANT+ sending unit. Get separate ones now if you want.
ANT + device compatibility


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

slocaus said:


> You can use any ANT+ sending unit. Get separate ones now if you want.
> ANT + device compatibility


Yeah... I figured that out the day after after I got the 800...
I bought the whole package... S/C and HR sensors.

I just don't see why Garmin couldn't have come up with a Wahoo Fitness type design... I makes more sense and fits a wider range of frames.










EDIT: I ended up buying a Bontrager speed sensor and it works perfectly!
I got it here... Trek Bikes


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Eckstream1 said:


> Really?
> The reception on my 800 is great!


Yup. All 3 of the 800s I have used constantly drop reception where the 305 has no issues. even with the 305 in my pack pocket and the 800 on the top of my bars.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

A Pitot Tube.



No?

Well it was worth a try


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm watching all the GPS report sites, twitter, facebook, etc. for news at CES, and nothing on the fitness devices so far.............


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Yes, agree with Nate. I expect a cheaper mapping something with bare minimum functions; seems the USA is bent on dumbing down and cheapening everything. Americans want simple and easy, and are not willing to invest time to learn how to get the most from a device. Fer crissakes, don't expect them to read a manual.....
> 
> Sad. (rant off)


There was a manual. I returned mine because I couldn't figure out where the on button was.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Eckstream1 said:


> Really?
> The reception on my 800 is great!
> 
> I would like to see better battery life and a zip tie stem mount. The rubber strap mount is kinda hokey...
> ...


I just took my 800 out and had great reception................in my garage, house and under all those tree going down hill. Maybe it's the area I'm in.


----------

